# Astroturf?



## Linzy (Dec 2, 2012)

To save me from weekly steam cleanings of my carpet I was considering lining the floor of my bunnies play area with astroturf with news paper on top. I'm sure at some point they will chew on it and I was wondering if that was safe. I am pretty sure its made of plastic and since I always read they will chew their plastic dishes or boxes in their cages and that's normal and ok if that is true for all types of plastics.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 2, 2012)

Hard plastic is ok because rabbits can't really do more than nick it. Soft plastics aren't ok. They may spit some of it out, but you can't be sure some wasn't swallowed, which could cause a blockage. Instead, get a waterproof tarp & then cover it was a layer of cardboard [flattened boxes]. You can turn the cardboard over as needed, then eventually replace pieces.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 2, 2012)

I use sheets of plastic carpet liner under my cages. The kind you would use under a computer desk for a chair to roll on. They can cut it to size at Lowe's for you. I've had the same sheets for about 10 years now and they are very easy to wipe off and clean! I plan to replace them this winter or spring, some are getting a bit tattered.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 2, 2012)

We used a plastic tarp with indoor/outdoor carpet on top when Nancy took a bunny to school.


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Dec 3, 2012)

In my rabbits old outside run the whole floor was covered in AstroTurf, the bunnies never chewed and it was good because they could dig on it. I stopped using it because when they'd pee on it it would all get soaked up and the rain would too, but if your using it got indoor I think it's good


----------



## texasreb (Dec 3, 2012)

I use it in my play area. It is definitely porous--as in liquid will flow right through it.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 3, 2012)

I wouldn't trust mine not to chew it. I'd be very worried that they oculd get a blockage. Instead I'd put a tarp or a board down and put fleece over. I clip fleece onto a board with binder clips and that works well if you have a big enough board and enough fleece or blankets as padding.


----------

